# Happy 5th Birthday Sinister Black!!!!



## LaRen616

Today is my baby's 5th birthday! I can't believe it! :shocked: I can still remember the day I met him, who knew that I would end up loving him so very much! He's the best dog I could ever ask for, everything I wanted and he is such a huge part of my life. He's my best friend, my partner in crime, my guardian, my child, my everything! He is such a pleasure to own, so willing to obey, so friendly and loving, so smart and easy to train, he is a joy to take places and he loves meeting new people and new dogs. He's just amazing, I love this guy with all my heart and I look forward to having many more years with him. So Happy Birthday Sinister, Mommy and Daddy love you and we thank you for being the best dang dog in the world! :wub:

These photos are a couple of months old but they are all I have right now, if you want to see more photos of him please look at my profile. Thank you! 

Sinister and his baby brother Draco. :wub:


----------



## Loneforce

Happy 5th Sinister! Awesome pictures


----------



## KathrynApril

Happy birthday Sinister! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shade

:birthday: and many more!! Enjoy being spoiled on your special day


----------



## Bear GSD

Happy Birthday Sinister. I hope you get lots of yummy treats!


----------



## GatorDog

Happy Birthday bud!


----------



## K9POPPY

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, beautiful pups!!!!


----------



## Lilie

Happy Birthday, Beautiful Boy!!!!


----------



## onyx'girl

Happy #5! Karlo just turned five too, I don't know where all that time went.


----------



## SunCzarina

Happy Birthday Sinister Black! That picture with the dalmatian on his head is too funny.


----------



## Stosh

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Jax08

Happy Birthday Handsome Sin!


----------



## AKIRA3

Happy bday....
I'm a huge fan of Draco!!!!


----------



## DJEtzel

Happy birthday big guy!!!


----------



## Msmaria

Happy Bitethday Sin, you handsome boy


----------



## Wolfgeist

Happy birthday handsome boy!!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Happy 5th Birthday Sinister!


----------



## RocketDog

Happy Birthday Sinister, the dog that is NOT named from the HP books.


----------



## Zeeva

LaRen616 said:


>


Absolutely looooove this picture. It's frame worthy, contest winning worthy...Do they love each other as much as I feel like this picture expresses? I don't know if it's just me but their expressions look so content, loved, happy....

Happy birthday Sinister! It's a sin how cute you are


----------



## GSDGunner

Happy Birthday Sinister, you handsome devil you!  :happyboogie:


----------



## LaRen616

Zeeva said:


> Absolutely looooove this picture. It's frame worthy, contest winning worthy...Do they love each other as much as I feel like this picture expresses? I don't know if it's just me but their expressions look so content, loved, happy....
> 
> Happy birthday Sinister! It's a sin how cute you are


Oh yes! They love each other a lot, they play, play, play all day. They are great friends.


----------



## LaRen616

Thank you everyone for the bday wishes, he is having a great day so far. We went to go see his grandma and her co workers at my mom's hair salon, he meet some little kids that pet him and a GSD lover that thought he was a Lab lol. He's playing with his new toys and later on he will get cake! I wish I could post a picture of all of his presents from this silly phone!

Thanks again!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

No Way! Sin was just a baby - like yesterday. How did this happen?

Happy birthday, Sin! You handsome devil!


----------



## glowingtoadfly

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Germanshepherdlova

Happy birthday!!!!


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Happy birthday Sinister!

I can't believe all of our boys are turning 5 already!

Stark, Sage, Sinister, Karlo, Gryff, Shane, etc...


----------



## Kahrg4

Happy Birthday! Such a handsome devil he is!


----------



## LaRen616

Yes there are some fantastic and gorgeous dogs that have turned 5 this year or will be turning 5 this year, so apparently 2009 produced a ton of rockstars! 

Trent also turned 5 this year!

Happy Birthday to all of our 2009 dogs!


----------



## 3GSD92_00_12

Happy birthday to you, 
happy birthday to you, Sinister,
Happy birthday to you!
Also, happy birthday to all of the other 5 year olds on here, too!


----------



## Brando & Julietta's Dad

Happy Birthday sinister! Those two together look so cool with their colors blended together. Beautiful dogs.


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Trent! That was the other one who turned 5! For some reason, I always think Trent is younger than Stark but I think he is actually OLDER by a few months! LOL

I even wished him a happy birthday on FB... DUH me!


----------



## LaRen616

Thanks again everyone, he had a great bday and he loved his treats! 

Draco got treats as well.


----------

